# weird copper corrosion



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I cut out a piece of soft copper today an heated it to drive off the moisture so I could inspect it. I caught a wiff of chlorine/sulfure coming off the pipe. Never smelled that before. Will post a pic of the pipe in a second.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The corrosion is in a line down the pipe. No flux corrosion. Must be water contamination.....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

On a well? Sulfur will turn copper black in a seconde. Also if the water is acidic it will Corrode the hell out of copper, turns it all kinds of colors. You will know when the water is acidic, the water will eat the copper then deposit it in the form of greenish streaks on fixtures.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Was the corrosion on the roof of the pipe?






Paul


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> On a well? Sulfur will turn copper black in a seconde. Also if the water is acidic it will Corrode the hell out of copper, turns it all kinds of colors. You will know when the water is acidic, the water will eat the copper then deposit it in the form of greenish streaks on fixtures.


Agree. Check the Ph too.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Agree. Check the Ph too.


Yup exactly, anything below 7, an acid neutralizer needs to be installed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> So I cut out a piece of soft copper today an heated it to drive off the moisture so I could inspect it. I caught a wiff of chlorine/sulfure coming off the pipe. Never smelled that before. Will post a pic of the pipe in a second.


chlorine & sulfur = pinhole leak

Mark


----------

